# Only a few but it&#039;s a start



## chad (Apr 25, 2013)

My 3 year old son found his first morel in Norway, Illinois
//i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag78...os/914173_4894753335287_1906063556_o.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## chad (Apr 25, 2013)

Was trying to post a pic and started a whole new forum instead. OOPS! You'd think after 3 yrs. I'd have it figured out by now. Site Admin delete the accidently forum started by me. LOL


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

This is still better than the spam being posted on the forum lol. You ever figure out how to post pictures w/o it double posting?


----------

